# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Alguns moles

## Rodrigo Estiveira

Amigos,

Gostava de poder identificar estás duas espécies  :yb677:  

Forte abraço.

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Alguém?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Rodrigo.

A foto da esquerda são Discossomas e a da direita parece um pólipo de Ricordea.

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Obrigado José,

Vou pelo menos procurar no goggle image, a ver se identifico a espécie.
Abraço

----------

